# 8ty8beauty, shipping charges?



## internetchick (Mar 23, 2008)

Their site is very unclear about shipping charges. I wanted to get some Opi nail polish, but I don't want to be charged excessively for shipping. Has anyone here ordered from them, and how much was shipping?


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 23, 2008)

The cheapest cost is $6 for packages that aren't extremely heavy. Otherwise, they charge actual shipping charges.

Quote:
8ty8Beauty.com's standard shipping is USPS Priority mail or UPS Ground. Other shipping methods include: UPS Next Day Air, UPS 2nd Day Air &amp; UPS 3 Day Select. If your selected shipping option is not available for your location, we will ship using the least expensive method. All PO Box, APO, and FPO addresses will be shipped via USPS Priority Mail.
Shipping charges are calculated based on your shipping address, weight, and the size of the package.

Furniture and some large equipments are too heavy for UPS and will be shipped directly from manufacturer using various freight companies.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 23, 2008)

i even had to pay more for international shipping, about 10$ i think.


----------



## duke.bailey (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh okay, I'd like to try ordering from them next time! Last time I ordered from transdesign.com, and I ordered about $30 of stuff and I was hit with another $30 for international shipping, and it wasn't even the express kind! Kind of took a bit of the shine off the good prices...


----------



## Lauren (Apr 1, 2008)

I ordered 11 bottles and it was 8 for shipping if that helps


----------



## ColorMeQuickly (Feb 16, 2010)

I know this post is pretty old but I had had had to post about 8ty8beauty - I ordered nail polishes and was nervous about the shipping cost... Boy am I glad I decided to take a chance

I ordered 19 china glaze nail polishes and an Orly french manicure kit with shipping ($10) it came to $68.

They also have OPI for around $3/bottle.

If my order gets here in good shape with all items in tact and present I have found my new obsession. I will never again purchase nail polish from a local store. So glad I found this site, you ladies are awesome when it comes to recommendations and reviews.

I love MakeUpTalk!!!!


----------



## mmmiu (Mar 19, 2010)

I've ordered 5 bottles of polishes from them for $15 usps global priority to Toronto, however, it's been almost a month and a half and I haven't received my order. I've even e-mailed them about this and they have not replied back. Needless to say, I'm not ordering from them again.


----------



## Mixie87 (Apr 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *mmmiu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've ordered 5 bottles of polishes from them for $15 usps global priority to Toronto, however, it's been almost a month and a half and I haven't received my order. I've even e-mailed them about this and they have not replied back. Needless to say, I'm not ordering from them again. I am from Toronto also. Was going to order from them until i read this post. I knew this site was too good to be true


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2010)

Keep in my mind this is just one experience, and parcels do get lost or wrongly shipped every once in a while. You take that risk whenever you decide to order online.

That said, if they didn't reply, that's not a too good CS. I don't know, i think i've ordered twice from them.

Maybe try Transdesign instead ? They have similar prices, i think even cheaper and the one big difference is they estimate your shipping costs in real time, while you add products to your cart. with 8ty8beauty they send you a second invoice for the shipping costs, which can be bothersome.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 11, 2010)

Transdesign are really good, they're a little more expensive than 8ty8beauty, though are very efficient and you get your parcel very quickly. I have had really speedy deliveries with 8ty8beauty before and have had really slow ones. I think it's luck of the draw.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Jul 13, 2014)

deleted


----------

